# Found my emperor scorpion dead? how?



## sinder (Jan 24, 2014)

My emperor scorpion was alive when i went sleep when i woke up it was laying all flat outside his house. he have always been aggresive, last time he ate something was about 1,5 week ago and it was an adult dubia cookroach. 
i change his water daily and have Heat cables on the side outside the cage about 3-4CM above the substrate, using cocohumus as substrate. he have been acting a bit other then he normaly does, normaly hes inside his house in a hole. but the last days hes been outside his cage walking alot. what could it be?
ive had the scorpion for about 1 year now.

---------- Post added 01-25-2014 at 12:18 AM ----------

i plugged out the heatcables, but maybe i should wait? i tried to pick it up with gloves and nothing happend, still laying flat and doesnt do anything. is he dead or is this some way how they can act? both claws are open but the tail is laying down.


----------



## ShredderEmp (Jan 25, 2014)

Sounds like it's dead. Sorry. If it was an adult, it was probably old.


----------



## sinder (Jan 25, 2014)

ShredderEmp said:


> Sounds like it's dead. Sorry. If it was an adult, it was probably old.


No it was a teen i would say, not so very big. But id like to find out if i did something wrong or if it was a natural death before i get another one. got any ideas of what it could be?

And can i use the same substrate again to another scorpion of same spieces? il put the substrate in the freezer to kill bacterias if its possible?

The last 3 days the scorpion have not been inside it house at all. its been moving around alot found it in different places all the time.


----------



## ShredderEmp (Jan 25, 2014)

If your Pandinus imperator was around 5 inches, then it was most likely an adult. The ones in captivity are the savannah variety and are smaller the the rainforest variety.


----------



## BobGrill (Jan 25, 2014)

Probably an adult male at that size.

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sinder (Jan 25, 2014)

when i got it about 1 year ago i was told it was a newborn, it havent changed skin  since ive got it. never

this is how my cage is, i spray once a day. 






He was closer to the Water when i found him dead, ive just put him down there when i picked it up


----------



## BobGrill (Jan 25, 2014)

Well once a day is a bit too often for misting. Also scorpions have a set amount of molts so they molt a certain amount of times in their lives and then they're done. At that size even a year ago it wouldn't be a baby. However you also insisted your rose hair was a baby even after posting a picture of an adult rose hair...

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sinder (Jan 25, 2014)

ShredderEmp said:


> Sounds like it's dead. Sorry. If it was an adult, it was probably old.


i sprayed once a day because it was a rainforest scorpion as ive been told and the substrate looks dry. and i say it is a baby because my supplier said it was a newborn when before i purchased it

And can i use the same substrate again to another scorpion of same spieces? il put the substrate in the freezer to kill bacterias if its possible?

i asked this same question another place and it say that the Cookroach might have bit the scorpion. how is that possible if they have this hard crab shell?


----------



## BobGrill (Jan 25, 2014)

sinder said:


> i sprayed once a day because it was a rainforest scorpion as ive been told and the substrate looks dry. and i say it is a baby because my supplier said it was a newborn when before i purchased it
> 
> And can i use the same substrate again to another scorpion of same spieces? il put the substrate in the freezer to kill bacterias if its possible?


Just because its a rainforest species doesn't mean it needs to be misted that often. Just a heads up but I doubt that had much of anything to do with its death.

As far as it being a baby when you got it well... you can't always trust what sellers tell you because a lot of times even they don't know.

I'd suggest doing some more research on the internet rather than asking questions at pet stores.

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sinder (Jan 25, 2014)

BobGrill said:


> Just because its a rainforest species doesn't mean it needs to be misted that often. Just a heads up but I doubt that had much of anything to do with its death.
> 
> As far as it being a baby when you got it well... you can't always trust what sellers tell you because a lot of times even they don't know.
> 
> ...


closest petstore is bout 3 hours away from here so i havent asked a petstore. asked a mantis forum, but that answear i got looked weird so i went on here and asked. and i dont know what to research about ive read alot about many of my pets thats why i cant understand how it died. so instead of research something i dont know what to search about il ask here before i buy another one and kill that too...


----------



## pyro fiend (Jan 26, 2014)

well theres always a possibility of a molt? maybe? *shrug* i cant tell the size of anything tho my eyes are by no mean expert. cant tell if it was a  6* or even 7*...   but even with seeing the dry coco husk you cant determine a size..

tho the 1 misting per day does sound like alot im going to take your side on this because we cant tell your ventilation.. and myself i have to spray my snakes down every day or 2 days depending on the enclosure size because of it being winter and the heats on for me.... so believe it or not ill take your side. mainly because i doubt you drowned it. but it is alot.. even rainforest species dont get 90% humidity year round tho...

as far as the bedding id say it SHOULD be okay. tho i advise you do better research before getting a new scorp. id say let the sub dry completely if its only cocohusk. sift it with a metal strainer to get out any cricket leg, roach wing or etc that you might of missed. then throw it in the freezer. or bake it then freezer.. but if you have had this sub an entire year its probably about time you toss it..  
but just as a note with "eco earth"/"rainforest soil"/"forest top bedding" etc..the  top layer drys out super fast. so even tho the top looks try the bottom isnt. for a borrower like this id say add more sub. so may as well get brand new cocofiber. 


now for the "baby" part.. im not so sure it was a baby unless it was actually on pinheads when you got it.. and you cant always trust who you get them from without a extensive feed and molt schedule on paper with birth-dates..even then you cant always trust them... so my opinion is you may not have a "teen" but def not a "baby" 


i dont know about the roach biting them.. i havent got my scorps yet.. but it shouldnt be a problem i think....


my advice... leave it be make sure it isnt molting... if in a week its still laying there.. then you can toss it and try again... but you should make sure you get a tstat or rheo stat to make sure the temp is good if you dont have one. also looks like a really tall cage so not all the heats getting to it imho. id say if you want to keep a sterilite maybe go with the 28qt/26.5ltr tote and maybe put the rope on top. anyone elese agree?


----------



## ShredderEmp (Jan 26, 2014)

I agree on the fact that the roach won't hurt them, but it is not molting. Also, the Pandinus imperator in the hobby are from savannah areas, not the forest. This means they don't need it soaking wet. Try to have around 4-6 inches of substrate for them to burrow in.


----------



## pyro fiend (Jan 26, 2014)

i woudlnt know on the molting as i havent got my scorps yet [stupid weather] but i have seen in alot of other forums of people thinking they died and a day later the body twitches or it molts... but i do agree they r typically not found during forest hikes mainly savanah and they should get alot more sub, and alot less water. sure animals can acclimate to your temps you want them at maybe even a little on the humidity, so long as they have a bowl and have enough humidity to molt or shed.. but thats a bit overkill especially if its once a day mistings.. but it was def not drowned ;p..


----------

